# [OT] Parlare alle spalle

## koma

Io giro molto su ircnet nonostante abbia ua rete irc mia e di un mio amico. Sono venuto a sapere (senza fare nomi nè di persone nè di canali) che dentro il forum c'è gente che vorrebbe che io me ne vada da qui.

Adesso, io mi rendo conto di non avere postato domande intelligenti (per quanto queste persone non so quanto avrebbero pututo capirle), ma non mi ritengo nemmeno l'ultimo dei boscaioli.

Io ho cominciato a usare linux poco prima di entrare a far parte della community ora non ricordo la data dell'iscrizione ma non credo si debba andare molto indietro col tempo.

Adesso io mi chiedo è sbagliato fare domande anche se idiote... se nn si conosce la risposta?  E' sbagliato voler sapere conoscere e imparare? Se si mi assumo le mie colpe. Questo post è per tutti quelli che vogliono sputare veleno su chi come me non è nato con un manuale di unix nel CXXO e un cd di freebsd in bocca ok sono un povero cristo che impara da comune mortale.

Fatemene una colpa se ci riuscite.

Koma

----------

## Phemt

hai tutta la  mia comprensione...è brutto sapere che qualcuno parla alle tue spalle ...ed è brutto farlo   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> hai tutta la  mia comprensione...è brutto sapere che qualcuno parla alle tue spalle ...ed è brutto farlo  

 Grazie

P.s. vi invito a tenere vivo il post in modo che chi di dovere legga

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Io giro molto su ircnet nonostante abbia ua rete irc mia e di un mio amico. Sono venuto a sapere (senza fare nomi nè di persone nè di canali) che dentro il forum c'è gente che vorrebbe che io me ne vada da qui.

 

Credo rientri nel normale ciclo della vita: c'è chi ci trova simpatici e chi meno, chi ci ama e chi ci odia. Semplicemente dobbiamo accettarlo, nel bene o nel male è meglio che parlino di noi, piuttosto che ignorarci (liberamente ispirata dalla farse di non ricordo chi  :Razz:  ). 

 *Quote:*   

> Adesso io mi chiedo è sbagliato fare domande anche se idiote... se nn si conosce la risposta? 

 

Bhe, fare domande è legittimo, soprattutto in un forum che come questo vuole essere di supporto a chi ha problemi. Ciò che forse è meno legittimo, anzi, più che legittimo direi educato (secondo i canoni della netiquette) è postare domande banali cui si potrebbe trovare risposta con semplicissime quanto rapide ricerche su questo stesso forum o su google.

Quindi ben vengano le domande, ma ricorda che vanno fatte dopo aver mostrato un po' di impegno nel cercare di risolvere da solo il problema e essersi documentati.

Si tratta di rispetto nei confronti di chi mette a disposizione tempo e risorse per risolvere i problemi di altri, senza ottenere nulla in cambio, solo la soddisfazione di poter essere utile e ricambiare ciò che a suo tempo ha avuto (siamo tutti nati "boscaioli"  :Wink:  ). Rispetto nei confronti di chi scrive documentazione, crea archivi su internet, etc.

E' una delle "regole" non scritte ma cmq importanti che ho dovuto imparare anch'io (e una volta imparata la si apprezza anche  :Wink:  ).

```
E' sbagliato voler sapere conoscere e imparare?
```

Non sia mai! E' la curiosità e la conoscenza che c'ha portato, nel bene e nel male, a vivere in questo pazzo ma splendido mondo. E' stata la voglia di Linus di conoscere a fondo il suo fiammante x86 ad averci regalato Linux, la convinzione di gente come Stallman che ama la conoscenza e la vuole diffondere a regalarci la GNU e il movimento ad esso legata. Quindi non porti mai questa domanda, faresti torto a te stesso e a chi ti circonda.

 *Quote:*   

> Questo post è per tutti quelli che vogliono sputare veleno su chi come me non è nato con un manuale di unix nel CXXO e un cd di freebsd in bocca ok sono un povero cristo che impara da comune mortale.

 

Bhe, avrai capito che sono uno che se deve dire qualcosa lo dice (dilungandosi per ore   :Laughing:  ) in faccia, non sopporto chi parla alle spalle o si nasconde dietro una maschera di apparente buonismo. Le critiche (neppure eclatanti) che avevo da farti te le ho fatte qui sopra (cogliendo l'occasione che hai dato), spero di non averti offeso perchè non era mia intenzione, tutt'altro. Di certo non sono io ad averti criticato in chat (non mi sono ancora presentato neio canali gentoo  :Razz:  ) o a volere che lasci questo forum.

Che ho scritto a fare? Bho, me lo chiedo pure io, si vede che non avevo nulla da fare  :Very Happy: 

Non abbatterti per così poco, cerca piuttosto di cogliere il lato utile di tutto questo e migliorarti, poi chi ci critica (nel significato più negativo del termine) e mal ci sopporta ci sarà sempre, fa parte del gioco.

----------

## koma

mi sembra chiaro che per domanda idiota ritengo una domanda magari banale ma che comunque non ho potutto risolvere  ad esempio nel dmesg è vero che nn mi sono sbattutto chissà chè ma dato che litigo col kernel è naturale che kieda prima di fare qualcosa che mi rovini il lavoro di tante ore.

Apprezzo molto il tuo parlare in faccia non per niente questo OT si intitola Parlare alle spalle che è una cosa che ODIO i problemi non si risolvono se non vengono detti "pubblicati" e risolti  con l'aiuto di chi li ha già affrontati è come unn forum no? se il rpoblema lo tieni per te nessuno portà aiutarti.

Grazie a te Shev.

Il topic rimarrà aperto fino a quando non sarò certo della lettura da parte di chi so io.

PS io sono il koma si #linux.it di #sideralis #torino e #gentoo della famosa IRcnet (irc.flashnet.it)

----------

## Benve

Credo che tu stia prendendo la cosa troppo sul serio. In fondo questo è un forum tecnico. Non si deve per forza famigliarizzare ed essere amici con tutti per postarci.

----------

## cerri

Non so che dire...

Pur essendo un forum tecnico, e' brutto vedere che ci possano essere delle "famigliole" di amici...

Voglio dire, quello che ha scritto Shev e' sacrosanto, nulla di ridire.

Ma anche quello che ha detto koma lo e'.

Quindi: non credo sia intelligente vedere che c'e' qualcuno che desidera la sparizione di personaggi dal forum...

Boh...

Sinceramente non so che dire, non mi sarei mai aspettato un post cosi'...

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non so che dire...
> 
> Pur essendo un forum tecnico, e' brutto vedere che ci possano essere delle "famigliole" di amici...

 

Concordo in pieno, mi ricorda molto la situazione creatasi a suo tempo su it.comp.os.linux.* dove parecchia gente, che guarda caso aveva fatto "gruppetto", usava due pesi e due misure.

Giusto per fare un esempio, si vedevano spesso bruschi cazziatoni ai niubbi per la firma fuori netiquette (sopra le 4 righe), con tolleranza ZERO.

Il bello è che anche uno degli intoccabili aveva la firma di 5 righe.

Indovinate un po' se qualcuno gli ha mai detto niente?

Il sottoscritto, che per inciso era su Usenet da prima di buona parte di loro, ci ha provato.

Meglio sorvolare sul vespaio che si è scatenato... ho preferito mollare Usenet (l'avrei fatto comunque, ormai era invivibile).

Non faccio nomi né date, chi c'era se lo ricorderà senza dubbio, l'ho scritto solo per evidenziare come certi comportamenti siano non solo deprecabili, ma anche pericolosi per una community.

Piena solidarietà a Koma, quindi, che, tenendo conto di quel che ha detto Shev sul cercare di risolvere da soli i problemi, ha IMHO il pieno diritto di postare quelle che lui chiama domande idiote.

----------

## bsolar

Ho rivisto rapidamente i vari post di koma e anche se alcuni non sono riguardanti questioni di supporto posso affermare che in questi forum non ha fatto nulla che giustifichi un allontanamento, e affermo questo come Moderatore.

Se qualcuno non dovesse trovarsi d'accordo, è libero di farmelo sapere includendo i riferimenti ai post che ritiene inappropriati. Mi permetto però di ricordare che i forum non esistono solo per offrire assistenza, ma anche per rafforzare e arricchire la comunità di utenti.

Per quanto riguarda gli eventuali discorsi fatti al di fuori di questa sede, non intendo nemmeno commentare.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  (snip)
> 
> Se qualcuno non dovesse trovarsi d'accordo, è libero di farmelo sapere includendo i riferimenti ai post che ritiene inappropriati. Mi permetto però di ricordare che i forum non esistono solo per offrire assistenza, ma anche per rafforzare e arricchire la comunità di utenti.
> 
> (snip)

 

/me sentendo queste parole è orgoglioso di avere bsolar come moderatore (e voi tutti come "comunità"  :Wink:  )

----------

## Benve

Vorrei chiarire il post che ho fatto sopra:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che tu stia prendendo la cosa troppo sul serio. In fondo questo è un forum tecnico. Non si deve per forza famigliarizzare ed essere amici con tutti per postarci.
> 
> 

 

Non vorrei che qualcuno avesse interpretato male la cosa.

koma, non voglio certo dire che sbagli a sentirti offeso, anche io mi sentirei come te. E non voglio neanche dire che essendo un forum tecnico non si debba avere rapporti più umani con gli altri utenti.

Comunque, vedo che continui a postare sul forum e tutti ti rispondono, se anche non stai simpatico a qualcuno, questo non intacca il tuo usare il forum. Se non lo venivi a sapere tutto sarebbe continuato come prima. Quindi hai fatto bene a segnalarlo, ma credo che farsi condizionare da queste cose sia sbagliato.

----------

## fatez

Secondo me in questo forum non vanno messi post del genere.

Io me ne frego delle domande "idiote" , anzi mi danno la possibilità di poter partecipare.. di dare consigli etc.

Non mi sarei mai aspettato di trovare in questa "piccola" comunità  un post talmente fuori luogo. Boh.. è come se postassi su "taglio & cucito" un critica di una main board.

non trovate?

Dai va.. torniamo alla nostra amata e condivisa gentoo, e ricordate : Chip & Love.

----------

## koma

Grazie a tutti davvero io non vedo questo forum solo come un miscuglio di frasi php e informazioni ma un'insieme di problemi che vengono risolti con complicità e passione, una passione che evidentemente ci accomuna e ci rende "netfriend".

Grazie ancora per la partecipazione. Ora pregherei Bsolar di bloccare il topic e di eliminarlo a una distanza di 3 giorni per dare la possibilità a tutti di finir di leggere.

Buon post:

Koma

----------

## Josuke

Concordo abbastanza con fatez, non mi sembra ci siano problemi di sorta questo è un forum tecnico..e se le domande fatte non sono pertinenti lo si dice chiaro e tondo o si consiglia alla persona di leggersi il manuale prima di chiedere..quando non si trovano risposte da soli si chiede, ma prima bisogna darsi da fare con del buon RTFM eheh. Non c'è poi legame tra quello che viene detto in un canale irc e questo forum (tra l'altro non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse un canale gentoo in ircnet bo) quindi koma..il tuo problema mi sembra abbastanza personale e riguarda te e queste persone non certo coloro che scrivono su questo forum. Se poi avevi dubbi sul fatto che ti si volesse sbatter fuori (cosa che mi sembra comunque ridicola) potevi parlarne con bsolar essendo lui il "capo" ehehe.

----------

## bubble27

 :Crying or Very sad:  ragazzi leggendo questo post mi sono quasi commosso, complimenti x la voglia di restare uniti, se questa è una delle forze della comunità Gentoo, ne sono orgoglioso, felice e chi + ne ha + ne metta di farne parte !!!!!

Mitica Gentooaglia bye   :Razz: 

----------

## Panda

 *koma wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti davvero io non vedo questo forum solo come un miscuglio di frasi php e informazioni ma un'insieme di problemi che vengono risolti con complicità e passione, una passione che evidentemente ci accomuna e ci rende "netfriend".

 

Alla fine e' bello dopo una discussione sul forum entrare su #gentoo, salutare... e vedere che qualcun'altro risponde al saluto non soltalto per educazione... purtroppo spesso e' difficile spiegarsi 'scrivendo' in un forum o in una chat e spesso si e' fraintendibili, dopotutto mica si discute faccia a faccia. Pero' questa e' una comunita', e i fattacci possono accadere in una comunita'... ma se sono risolvibili (e si risolvono) altro non possono fare che accomunarci di piu'.

In poche parole: non reputo la mia esperienza con gentoo bella solo per le USE, CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS... ma per tutti voi.

E ditemi voi se questo e' poco  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Panda wrote:*   

> purtroppo spesso e' difficile spiegarsi 'scrivendo' in un forum o in una chat e spesso si e' fraintendibili, dopotutto mica si discute faccia a faccia.

 

I malintesi sono spesso la causa di ogni male.

La maggior parte dei flame che mi sono trovato a dover in qualche modo sedare sono spesso iniziati da discussioni più o meno accese ma perfettamente lecite e a volte anche interessanti, però degenerate perché una o più frasi sono state fraintese da chi le ha lette trovandosi più o meno incoscientemente sulla difensiva il quale, invece di magari chiedere un chiarimento, è partito subito al contrattacco.

Mi ricorda quei film in cui la polizia e i criminali si puntano le armi, tensione al massimo, e poi per un malinteso (vedi tenete Frank Drebin che da una pacca sulla spalla al tiratore) si scatena l'inferno...

----------

## koma

Rileggendo questo post mi ritornano in mente tante cose ormai leggere un vecchio post o un titolo mi ricollega ad emozioni passate. Ah visto che tanto è un OT ci aggiungo ... la mia classe sta convertendosi a gentoo... alcuni soggetti come nimish derivano da me  :Wink:  vero nimish? E forse un mio amico Debian-User dall'epoca delle prerelase della prima versione sta per passare a gentoo.

Roba da far accapponare i capelli come diceva Greggio

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I malintesi sono spesso la causa di ogni male.
> 
> 

 

Parole sacrosante, le sottoscrivo in pieno. Farò di più, do un piccolo consiglio a tutti: per sopperire, seppur parzialmente, alle lacune della "comunicazione remota" è stato inventato quel gran mezzo che sono le emoticons (le faccine per intenderci  :Razz:  ). 

Io le uso (e ne abuso probabilmente) moltissimo e gli unici malintesi che nascono solitamente dai miei messaggi derivano proprio da quelle volte che le dimentico (forse perchè quando non le metto chi mi conosce crede che sia perchè sono arrabbiato... e con chi, con il monitor?  :Laughing:  ).

Quindi sorridete ragazzi, tanto le faccine sono gratis  :Wink: 

----------

## Nimish

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*   
> 
> ma, sara' perche' io sono vecchio (29 anni... sigh).
> 
> cheers, baba 
> ...

 

non sarai mai vecchio Alma.... (o almeno per me, essendo il mio grande capo supremo...  :Wink:   )

Per quanto riguarda koma....

gia', e' brutto sapere che persone dicano ste cose...

a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc...

Io non frequesnto molto questo forum... ma credo che funga come qualsiasi forum...

io sono il primo che chiede cose stupide...a volte xke non trovo risposta, a volte perche' la mia pigrizia tocca apici grnadiosi....

Cmq a mio parere, te la sei presa troppo Koma.. molte volte si tratta d'invidia....

boh???

ciauz koma! a domani....

Nimish

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc...

 

Non sai quanto ti capisco.....

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Nimish wrote:*   
> 
> a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc... 
> 
> Non sai quanto ti capisco.....

 Beh ma ha anche i suo lati positivi ... quand vengono a chiederti le cose sai che potrai smerdarli su qualsiasi argomento riguardi computer ma soprattutto linux dato che la tua è una passione e la loro un semplice sfizio

----------

## Nimish

 *koma wrote:*   

> Beh ma ha anche i suo lati positivi ... quand vengono a chiederti le cose sai che potrai smerdarli su qualsiasi argomento riguardi computer ma soprattutto linux dato che la tua è una passione e la loro un semplice sfizio

 

ma quelloche cerco e' un benessere mio!!!!

voglio godere inzsieme a me stesso e insieme ad altri linuxiani...

e' facile fare il figo con chi non sa un caxxo...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## babalinux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma è un complimento o una critica verso la comunità 
> 
> O se preferisci, te lo sei chiesto in senso positivo (risposte mature, competenti, disponbilità...) o negativo (risposte stupide, atteggiamenti da asilo...)  
> ...

 

ciao Shev:

entrambe le cose.

IMHO:

Come puoi vedere frequento il forum da poco piu' di un mese.

Tuttavia, negli ultimi 5 anni, ho frequentato davvero molte community -dove per community intendo newsgroups/mailing lists/forums- (ho iniziato come programmatore perl su OS linux  :Smile: , quindi dal mitico it.comp.lang.perl in avanti) e ho avuto modo, come credo tanti componenti di questa community, di vederne tante.

Ho anche avuito modo di notare come certe community siano sicuramente diciamo piu' "mature", piu' "degne" rispetto ad altre.

Credo fermamente che questa community sia "matura" ovvero attualmente ho un giudizio molto positivo.

Cito, ad esempio, la discussione inizita da cerri sulla facilita' di installazione di gentoo, ma potrei portre altri esempi, come il numero dei problemi sottoposti e risolti grazie all'aiuto dei membri piu' esperti etc.

Secondo me, questo avviene soprattutto perche' una community e' fatta da persone => se le persone sono civilmente e tecnicamente valide allora la community e' valida.

Con la mia affermazione:

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leggendo i vari post del topic, mi sono trovato a domandarmi quale sia l'eta' media della comunita'...

 

intendevo dire che ogni tanto noto degli atteggiamenti che, secondo me, non sono maturi e questo sia detto senza cattiveria. 

Non mi riferisco al disagio che koma ha provato sentendosi criticato alle spalle, ma piuttosto di cio' che c'e' a monte.

Parlo ovvero di un atteggiamento abbastanza diffuso negli utlimi anni per cui l'informatica sembra essere diventata (in alcune occasioni, per carita', non voglio generalizzare) una moda.

Come tutte le mode, quindi si porta dietro tutta una serie di seguaci, tra i quali si difondono poi una serie di comportamenti comuni tipici dei seguaci di tuttte le mode ovvero l'invidia, la competizione, la superbia etc.

Ed ecco che, *di tanto in tanto*, le comunita' (irc/newsgroups/mailing lists, etc.) si traformano. Da luoghi di confronto, crescita e aiuto reciproco quali nativamente sono, diventano dei campi di battaglia per schermaglie tra "bambini".

Mi ripeto, il numero di volte che questo accade e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone non mature, che hanno scambiato l'informatica per una moda, che ci sono.

A questo proposito, e poi chiudo, colgo l'occasione per esprimere un altro mio pensiero. In merito a quanto ho detto sopra riguardo alle mode, la sensazione e' che qualcuno cada sempre piu' spesso nell'errore di farsi trasportare dai sentimenti, dimenticandosi che un sistema operativo e' un programma che permette di condividere risorse hardware e software di un calcolatore e non un' entita' dotata di coscienza che va affermata su un'altra entita' dello stesso tipo (Microsoft ci ha provato con i suoi OS e ci sta provando tuttora, sarebbe bene non cadere nello stesso errore). 

La filosofia che ne ha ispirato invece la creazione e' propria dell'uomo e, nel caso di Linux, come nel caso della Free Software Foundation, e' qualcosa di veramente bello, puro e da salvaguardare.

Questo e' cio' che penso della faccenda.

Fra l'altro mentre scrivo ecco cosa posta koma  :Sad:  :

 *Quote:*   

> quand vengono a chiederti le cose sai che potrai smerdarli su qualsiasi argomento riguardi computer ma soprattutto linux dato che la tua è una passione e la loro un semplice sfizio

 

c.v.d.

Cheers,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Credo fermamente che questa community sia "matura" ovvero attualmente ho un giudizio molto positivo.

 

Questa affermazione mi fa molto piacere sentirla e anche io la condivido pienamente anche se non so cosa succede al di fuori di qui visto che non ho mai partecipato attivamente ad altre community. 

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Mi ripeto, il numero di volte che questo accade e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone non mature, che hanno scambiato l'informatica per una moda, che ci sono.

 

Sara' una affermazione vera ma io sono convinto che le persone possano imparare dagli altri e conseguentemente cambiare, maturare (sara' forse un'utopia ma lasciatemi credere in questo). Poi penso che in questo forum le persone siano comunque tutte abbastanza intelligenti (e per intelligenza non intendo il sapere) da capire quando una discussione sta degenerando e conseguentemente di smetterla. In piu' ho visto le discussioni animate che ci sono state sono finite in qualcosa costruttivo.

PS: chiaramente tutto quello che ho detto e' una mia e solo mia opignione.

----------

## bsolar

L'OT sull'età media è ora qui.  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Nimish wrote:*   
> 
> a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc... 
> 
> Non sai quanto ti capisco.....

 

...Perché voi dormite sul letto???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy: 

Comunque mica l'ho capito bene 'sto thread... ma potrei concluderlo con un: vogliamoci bene   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo e' cio' che penso della faccenda.

 

Tanto di cappello, apprezzo, condivido e sottoscrivo quanto hai scritto, non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro se non grazie per la risposta più che completa e soddisfacente.

 *Quote:*   

> Fra l'altro mentre scrivo ecco cosa posta koma  :

 

Tranquillo, lo teniamo sotto osservazione. Per ora non morde e non ha le pulci, contiamo di renderlo simile a noi nel minor tempo possibile, anche se sappiamo quanto ardua sia questa nostra missione   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

p.s.: senza offesa Koma, era per sdrammatizzare (però contieniti ogni tanto, quella frase era quasi peggio di quella famosa di Coda...)  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

N.P.

/me si mette nell'angolino e mordicchiando un calzino usato guaisce alla luna

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Nimish wrote:*   
> 
> a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc... 
> 
> Non sai quanto ti capisco.....

 

mi accodo

----------

## lavish

LOL! X-Drum, come mai hai rescuscitato questo thread?  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Non l'avevo mai visto questo thread, ma vorrei aggiungere che spesso, quando qualcuno ti dice che c'e' gente che ti sta parlando alle spalle. spesso questo qualcuno e' il primo ad essere male informato o tendenzioso.

----------

## thewally

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*    (snip)
> 
> Se qualcuno non dovesse trovarsi d'accordo, è libero di farmelo sapere includendo i riferimenti ai post che ritiene inappropriati. Mi permetto però di ricordare che i forum non esistono solo per offrire assistenza, ma anche per rafforzare e arricchire la comunità di utenti.
> 
> (snip) 
> ...

 

Non posso che essere d'accordo su queste parole.

Sono relativamente nuovo a questo forum, ma mi trovo bene. Credo che in un forum di questo genere, il crearsi di questa sorta di "famiglia" fra gli utenti sia secondo come importanza solamente all'assistenza stessa.

Comprendo totalmente i pensieri si koma, parlare dietro le spalle è da vili, oltre ad essere una cosa del tutto inutile. 

I pettegolezzi direi di lasciarli alle signore, per gli informatici esiste la casella mail   :Wink:  : diretto, onesto ed efficace.

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> LOL! X-Drum, come mai hai rescuscitato questo thread? 

 

omg, nn ricordo neppure come ci sono arrivato...

ultimamente non è un bel periodo   :Crying or Very sad: 

edit:adesso ricordo: seguendo il topic splittato di babalinux

(che saluto  :Very Happy: ) sull'età ecc...

cmq nn ho capito cosa è successo forse mi sono perso qualche puntata precedente,

del tipo sono da 2 mesi senza connessione ad inet e scrocco qui e li

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non l'avevo mai visto questo thread, ma vorrei aggiungere che spesso, quando qualcuno ti dice che c'e' gente che ti sta parlando alle spalle. spesso questo qualcuno e' il primo ad essere male informato o tendenzioso.

 

Un saggio... mai sentite parole più veritiere.

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   LOL! X-Drum, come mai hai rescuscitato questo thread?  
> 
> omg, nn ricordo neppure come ci sono arrivato...
> 
> ultimamente non è un bel periodo  

 

Su con la vita   :Wink: 

Pensa a quel poveraccio di koma che si era appena calmato.... ora lo hai rimesso in fibrillazione   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

sorry,

beh dai koma consolati c'è gente che sta anche peggio di te...

me ad esempio!!!

asdf

/me si spararerà 4 birre per endovena

----------

## Apetrini

Mi dispiace X-Drum che tu stia passando un periodo brutto....

Anche se a dir la verità non capisco fino in fondo sta cosa, cioè voglio dire anche io sono considerato uno che ormai va anche al cesso col portatile, ma i miei amici lo sanno, i miei genitori lo sanno e la mia ragazza anche. Tutta questa gente non mi considera, lo sa gia(con certezza) che io sto al pc ore e ore. Sinceramente non vedo il problema, poi ovvio è personale la cosa, dipende come la gente ti accetta e come la prendi tu, posso intuire che per qualcuno puo essere motivo di disagio.

Forse dipende tutto dalle persone che sei circondato. Ma secondo voi a livello "sociale" uno stereotipo di informatico che sta ore di fronte al pc che effetto fa alla gente?

P.s. se poi sei triste perche sei senza internet ti capisco, è dura stare senza.... almeno per me.

----------

## X-Drum

no, nn ci siamo capiti per me è un brutto periodo ma,

questo nn ha nessuna relazione ne con il discorso

internet ne con il discorso informatica + sociale!

(per me è un brutto periodo e basta per altri motivi personali)

quello di prima voleva essere una "battuta"

tornando IT nell OT

l'immagine di koma deriso (da credo) la sua classe e/o conoscenti

mi riporta indietro ai tempi delle superiori dove tutti

i compagni di classe si atteggiavano allo stesso modo,

ovvero schernivano in maniera del tutto gratuita..

----------

## Apetrini

Scusa non avevo capito. Volevo cercare di affrontare la questione con serenità, ma ho capito male le cose.

Non te la prendere, non è malizia la mia.

P.s. Comunque mi dispiace lo stesso, anche per me gli ultimi 10 giorni sono stati infernali è successo di tutto, ma ora va abbastanza bene e spero nel meglio.....

P.p.s. Ma siamo gli unici svegli a sta ora? Mi sa proprio di si...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> /me si spararerà 4 birre per endovena

 

se il problema è grosso quattro birre non te lo risolveranno. vai con l'assenzio

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Koma

Beh che dire hai la mia solidarietà in un mondo di individualismo è difficile fidarsi degli altri, a volte è + facile nascondere quello che si pensa piuttosto esporsi.

Comunque io credo nella collaborazione, anche perchè è bello partire senza aspettarsi molto dagli altri e poi finire stupiti quando hai a che fare con persona che con la loro piccola o grande esperienza ti insegnano molto facendoti notare cose che magari sottovaluti oppure non consideri proprio... Questo deve essere per me lo spirito GNU cioè condividi quello che sai con gli altri e ricevi tutte le info che puoi perchè solo così puoi migliorare... beh forse sono stato un pò filosofico ma stasera mi gira così   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

@ X-Drum

Coraggio vecchio 4 birre non sono il massimo, ti suggerirei un bel giro di rhum e succo di pera = "waikiki"   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso io mi chiedo è sbagliato fare domande anche se idiote... se nn si conosce la risposta?

 

oddio spero di no, altrimenti dove posto?! ecco, ne ho fatta un altra  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

è dal primo post che seguo questo 3rd, ma ho evitao di immischiarmi in eventuali e probabili flame.. ma fortunatamente non ci sono stati... e questo lo reputo un segno di evidente maturità!   :Very Happy: 

Però ragazzi, non dovete prendervela se qualcuno vi dice che dormite sul pc.... guardate a che ora postate!   :Very Happy: 

Non condivido però l'affermazione che ormai l'informatica è diventata una "moda", la diffusione dell'informatica è semplicemente inevitabile nel mondo moderno, non si può più lavorare senza pc. 

io uso il pc come conseguenza del lavoro, e poi alcune cose mi piacciono, ma queste sono un hobby, a cui dedico parte del tempo libero.

insomma, quello che vorrei dire è che se vedessi un mio amico che stà troppo attaccato al pc, gli romperei le scatole per farlo uscire a prendere una birrozza in compagnia.... e vista l'età media dei presenti, direi che parlo quasi da saggio!!!!!

----------

## TwoMinds

...non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa...

----------

## akiross

Gia, in effetti complimenti per aver tirato su un post di 2 anni fa  :Very Happy: 

Koma for president!

@thewally: io non sono d'accordo invece, sul fatto che il creare la sensazione di "famiglia" sia secondario.

Io sono qui da tempo immemore, c'ero quando c'era bsolar a moderare - un grande, come tutti i nostri mod stati e che sono e speriamo che saranno.

La comunita' gentoo italiana e' sempre stata attenta al mantenere l'ordine e la pace, e l'armonia, tra i suoi componenti, era stata messa in classifica per diventare la migliore comunita' italiana (ma se non erro e' arrivata seconda). E mi fa piacere dire che ancora tanti anziani sono qui proprio perche' e' una comunita' abbastanza onesta in cui regna l'armonia. Si bhe, poi ci saranno anche elementi dal carattere un po' controverso, io in primis, ma questo non pregiudica il fatto che qui si puo' benissimo vivere senza troppi problemi.

E' gia successo, e per me e' un'ottima cosa: se ci sono problemi, o li metti sul tavolo **subito** e chiarisci le faccende, o alzi i tacchi (e qualcuno l'ha fatto davvero, adesso non mi ricordo i nick ma e' successo a qualcuno). Koma a fatto bene a mettere questo avviso, i problemi vanno risolti, e il primo problema da risolvere e' il relazionarsi con gli altri.

Visto che questo e' sempre stato considerato come il forum ufficiale della comunita' italiana di gentoo (anche se ce ne sono altre ovviamente, gentoo.it gechi ecc ecc), cio' non toglie che questa sia una comunita' prima di un forum di supporto.

I problemi su gentoo ce ne sono, vanno risolti, ma questo non e' il fatto primario. La principalita' di questa comunita', e' che le persone sono buone e gentili, e si rendono disponibili sacrificando il loro tempo per risolvere i problemi altrui.

Partendo da questo presupposto, i problemi possono (e sono stati) di varia natura, anche se principalmente e per regole di condotta e' meglio che i problemi siano soprattutto relativi a gentoo.

Detto questo, e' ovvio che una comunita' basata sulla disponibilita' verso gli altri, non puo' mettere il problema delle relazioni personali al secondo piano. Un forum che non tiene dal livello personale, non puo' tenere in altri ambiti, altrimenti la gente lo leggerebbe meno volentieri, farebbe flame e OT inutili, si incazzerebbe leggendolo, sarebbe irritata da molta gente.

Questo non deve assolutamente accadere, e secondo me e' giusto che l'armonia venga mantenuta con qualunque mezzo. Il primo e preferito e' il dialogo diretto, in secondo luogo se una persona si rende conto di essere antipatica o malvoluta da qualcuno, magari e' meglio se si fa un esame di coscenza ed eventualmente se ne va. Io lo farei visto che non ha senso stare in una comunita' che non ti vuole: porterebbe solo disordine.

Anche se ovviamente incoraggio il diagolo per la soluzione dei problemi  :Wink: 

Ecco come la pensa l'aki  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

Ah, by the way una celebre e corretta frase dice che

```
Domandare non e' mai sbagliato
```

Quindi, qualsiasi cosa pensi la gente, se hai fatto una domanda non avere mai paura di sentirti in torto.

Al massimo quando ne fai una senza pernsarci, come l'altra volta che ho chiesto a Drizzt:

A: "Drizzt ma qemu funziona anche se anziche' dargli una immagine ISO gli passo un hdd vero?"

D: "C'e' differenza? "

A: (ci penso su) "effettivamente no  :Very Happy: "

Questo e' il genere di domande che anche se non e' sbagliato, poteva essere evitato pensandoci su un po' o facendo una ricerca su google. Non e' sbagliato chiedere, ma il discorso e': visto che la gente e' qui e ti dedica il suo tempo, non credi sia una buona idea evitare di non farglielo sprecare? Chissa' quanta gente vuole sapere se qemu funziona anche con un hdd vero, vuoi che non ci sia una faq su internet che lo spiega?

Il punto e' piu' che altro questo: chiedere non e' sbagliato, e credo sia sbagliato rifiutare in tronco una risposta anche se la puoi dare, ma prima di chiedere magari pensaci su 2 o 3 volte, che magari la risposta la sai o sai dove trovarla senza disturbare gli altri  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz²

----------

## 102376

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Nimish wrote:*   
> 
> a me capita spesso, anche solo per il fatto che essendo l'unico linuxiano della classe, mi prendono per il tipo che dorme pure sulla tastiera perche' non vuole abbandonare il pc... 
> 
> Non sai quanto ti capisco..... 
> ...

 

pensa te che da me(universita di padova) invece chi usa linux è più figo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zocram wrote:*   

> pensa te che da me(universita di padova) invece chi usa linux è più figo.... 

 

questo accade un po ovunque, il cenno alle "mode" fatto da qualcuno, era riferito proprio a questo aspetto

----------

## 102376

intendevo che  a Nimish viene preso per il culo mentre da me accade giusto il contrario....

----------

## Diggs

Pieno supporto per koma   :Wink: 

Io posto qua ogni 3 mesi (se proprio ho problemi grossi co gentoo) dato che le info le ottengo sfogliando da cima a fondo l'intero forum.

Mi dispiace siano accaduta una cosa di tal genere.

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
Gio Lug 24, 2003 2:00 pm
```

due anni fa   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zocram wrote:*   

> intendevo che  a Nimish viene preso per il culo mentre da me accade giusto il contrario....

 

eccezione che conferma la regola,

in ogni caso dipende dal contesto in cui ti ritrovi

(me unico smanettone in un liceo classico ai tempi figurati come guardavano l'informatica...)

e dalla gente, ovviamente, che hai davanti: buonsenso o comunque educazione

delle volte non sono virtu' riscontrabili in ogni individuo...

----------

## akiross

Dipende da dove si e'... se sei alle superiori quello che va al contrario e' l'asociale di turno, all'universita' chi va al contrario e' quello che ne sa piu' di tutti  :Very Happy: 

E' un'idea che si evolve con la conoscenza... BAahA ma onestamente non mi e' mai fregato molto di quello che pensavano/pensano i miei compagni di classe.

----------

